# tocayo



## joanvillafane

Ciao, amici del Forum.  Vorrei sapere se c'è una parola italiana che si usa nello stesso modo di tocayo/tocaya, per salutare una persona con lo stesso nome.  Da noi, si usa quasi come un nick ("Hola, tocayo, ¿cómo estás?")  Non so se "omonimo" si usa così.  Grazie!


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao Joan,

onestamente non mi è mai capitato di salutare per nome un mio omonimo, ma se proprio dovessi, userei sicuramente un tono scherzoso: 

Ciao collega/ ciao socio / ciao ragazzone, come va?

Saluti


----------



## ursu-lab

En italiano no existe algo como "tocayo".
 "Ciao, socio" etc también lo puede usar un Juan cuando se encuentre con un Julio, sería como decir "Ciao, amico/compagno": nada más ni nada menos. 
Forse l'importanza dell'omonimia, e quindi della parola "tocayo", in Spagna è legata alla celebrazione dell'onomastico, tradizione praticamente inesistente in Italia.


----------



## joanvillafane

Grazie, Spiritoso e gracias, ursu-lab.  Hai detto che la tradizione praticamente non esiste in Italia, ma qui, almeno nella mia famiglia, celebriamo l'onomastico di tutti i "Giuseppe" della famiglia - e ce ne sono tanti!!


----------



## 0scar

Acá también dicen ¡hola tocayo! y a nadie le importa un pito la celebración del  santo.

En Gugle se encuentran algunos _salve/ciao omonimo!,_ no lo investigue mucho, pero me parece natural que alguien salude  así a veces, si la ocasión se presta.


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> Acá también dicen ¡hola tocayo! y a nadie le importa un pito la celebración del  santo.
> 
> En Gugle se encuentran algunos _salve/ciao omonimo!,_ no lo investigue mucho, pero me parece natural que alguien salude  así a veces, si la ocasión se presta.



No, no es "natural". 
En google tal vez lo encuentres (en google se encuentran muchas cosas...), pero en las calles italianas no se dice. Lo del santo solo era una hipótesis, de hecho, hay unos nombres -los más "clásicos" como Maria, Francesco, Chiara e Giuseppe- que sí se celebran bastante aunque sin regalos, solo "per fare gli auguri", porque coinciden con fiestas nacionales. De todas formas, los Francescos no suelen saludar a los demás Francescos en la calle diciéndoles "ciao, omonimo". 

Anzi, a pensarci meglio, spesso e volentieri in italiano si usa il termine "omonimo" quando coincide *anche* il cognome, e non solo il nome. Forse i casi di google appartengono a questa categoria. Cioè, se uno si chiama Benedetto Croce si dice che è omonimo del filosofo, ma se si chiamasse solo Benedetto probabilmente a nessuno verrebbe in mente di dire che è un suo "omonimo". 
Insomma, una Monica Ferrrari ha molte più possibilità di salutare un'altra Monica Ferrari con un "ciao, omonima", ma solo perché i loro nomi e cognomi sono esattamente uguali, non perché si chiamano Monica e basta.


----------



## Tomby

Creo que se trata de un tipo de saludo sin más. Ignoro el fundamento. Evidentemente si yo le digo a otro ¡hola, tocayo! es porque se llama igual que yo pero a veces se oyen tipos de saludos que no se ajustan a la realidad, por ejemplo, ¡hola compadre! (y ninguno de los saludados ha bautizado a nadie), o ¡hola paisano! (y un saludado es de La Mancha y el otro de las Merindades de Castilla la Vieja).


joanvillafane said:


> Grazie, Spiritoso e gracias, ursu-lab. Hai detto che la tradizione praticamente non esiste in Italia, ma qui, almeno nella mia famiglia, celebriamo l'onomastico di tutti i "Giuseppe" della famiglia - e ce ne sono tanti!!


Allora io sono un "_tocayo_" (omonimo) vostro.


----------



## joanvillafane

Pues, mucho gusto en conocerte, tocayo!  (Mi nombre viene de Joe (Giuseppe) y Ana.)


----------



## ursu-lab

joanvillafane said:


> Pues, mucho gusto en conocerte, tocayo!  (Mi nombre viene de Joe (Giuseppe) y Ana.)



Scusa, non vorrei sfatare un mito, ma il nome Joan significa Giovanni, non Giuseppe.
In Catalogna Joan è uno dei nomi più diffusi, al secondo posto forse solo dopo Jordi (Giorgio)...
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giovanni


----------



## joanvillafane

non il mio, ursu - mi chiamo Joanne.


----------



## ursu-lab

Appunto, Johanni / Iohanni (latino) -> Giovanni, Joan, Juan, Ivan, Hans, John, ecc. 
La prima parte (in ebraico) significa "Dio" e la seconda "grazia, misericordia", e non Giuseppe e Anna. Comunque stiamo andando fuori tema...


----------



## Geviert

Magari la celebrazione dell'onomastico non è più ricorrente nelle regioni di tradizione comunista (cosiddette), nel Veneto (cattolico) rimane ancora in qualche modo l'accenno come saluto (non di più). Certamente "ciao omonimo" esiste solo in google, wiki e simili. Non è improbabile come forma, ma mi sembra più plausibile tra un persona qualunque e qualche famoso con lo stesso nome. Nella forma dell'espressione "Tocayo" non esiste certamente.


----------



## london calling

joanvillafane said:


> Grazie, Spiritoso e gracias, ursu-lab. Hai detto che la tradizione praticamente non esiste in Italia, ma qui, almeno nella mia famiglia, celebriamo l'onomastico di tutti i "Giuseppe" della famiglia - e ce ne sono tanti!!


Qui nel sud Italia molti festeggiano l'onomastico. Qui in azienda la gente arriva con vassoi di dolci per festeggiare con i colleghi, si offre il caffé al bar, a casa vengono invitati i parenti,ecc. San Giuseppe poi è anche la Festa del Papà, quindi si festeggia ancora di più!


----------



## Geviert

> Qui nel sud Italia molti festeggiano l'onomastico. Qui in azienda la  gente arriva con vassoi di dolci per festeggiare con i colleghi, si  offre il caffé al bar, a casa vengono invitati i parenti,ecc. San  Giuseppe poi è anche la Festa del Papà, quindi si festeggia ancora di  più!




Infatti, magari dalle parti dove abita Ursu ormai non esiste più come tradizione. I santi ci sono sempre dappertutto in qualche modo .


----------



## ursu-lab

Non è che sia inesistente, però gli auguri li facciamo al massimo solo ai Francesco, ai Giuseppe, alle Chiare o Rita e ai santi patroni della città perché sono gli unici di cui conosciamo la data senza grandi sforzi o studiare il calendario. Ma i pasticcini si limitano sicuramente ai compleanni...


----------



## Geviert

> Ma i pasticcini si limitano sicuramente ai compleanni...



London Calling ha scritto il contrario pero' : 



> la  gente arriva con *vassoi di dolci* per festeggiare con i colleghi, si   offre il caffé al bar, a casa vengono invitati i parenti,ecc. San   Giuseppe poi è anche la Festa del Papà, quindi si festeggia *ancora di   più*!


----------



## tiamospagna

En la ocasion del santo en Italia se suele felicitar a los que conocemos o que queremos. Tambien me occurrio, trabajando con gente que conocia por primera vez, de felicitar su santo si era el mismo dia aunque no era un santo muy conocido. Es probable que en algunos pueblos se festeja como dice London Calling. Segun mi experiencia depende mas de las personas.


----------



## Tomby

En España se sigue celebrando la _onomástica_ (más popularmente conocida como el _Día del Santo_), principalmente cuando dicho día es festivo o cae en domingo. Actualmente se celebra menos que antes pero se sigue celebrando. Sólo se escapan las personas cuyo nombre no figura en el santoral católico.


----------



## Geviert

En efecto, al menos en LA, generalmente no se distingue entre "el santo" y el cumpleaños de una persona. Me confirmarán los latinos in situ


----------



## joanvillafane

Sì ma anche le persone che non hanno il nome di un santo possono essere "tocayos"  - qui negli Stati Uniti, tra le persone hispano-parlante, è molto bello di avere un nome in comune.  Forse, come ha detto ursu-lab, quando ci sono tanti nomi "classici" non è molto notevole, ma qui se uno si chiama "Aníbal" o "Ulises" non ci sono tanti altri con lo stesso nome, allora il "tocayo" diventa più importante.


----------



## ursu-lab

Geviert said:


> London Calling ha scritto il contrario pero' :


London Calling ha specificato: 



london calling said:


> Qui nel sud Italia ...



Non conosco un granché il Sud Italia, ma almeno fino a Roma non ho mai sentito parlare di "feste di onomastico" con addirittura inviti a casa di amici e parenti. 
A dire il vero, nemmeno in Spagna mi è mai capitata una cosa del genere, manco con le amiche Pilar, che hanno persino un ponte a disposizione per organizzare una megafesta... Sarà la crisi? 

Nel caso specifico di San Giuseppe, che è la festa del papà, la festeggiano tutti, anche quelli che hanno il babbo che si chiama Mario... 
Comunque, tornando a "tocayo", io ho un nome piuttosto raro e con le persone che si chiamano come me (in Italia ne ho conosciute solo 2) non ci siamo mai chiamate né salutate usando il termine "omonime" e considererei piuttosto innaturale farlo, mentre in Spagna, dove il mio nome è più comune, "tocaya" lo uso senza alcun problema.


----------

